# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  هذا اول تزبيط لي بالفوتشوب

## فيلسوف

هذا اول تزبيط لي بالفوتشوب 

ابغى اتحدى دمار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هذه الصورقبل



وهذي الصوره بعد 

والتعديلات عليه بسيطه وهي/

1-تغيير اللون 

2-تهبيط 

3-تركيب شرايح في المرايا و الانوار الاماميه و الكشفات

4-تركيب جنوط

5- مسح مسكات الايدي



انتهت الصور وننتضر ردودكم

----------

